# Australia Citizenship application Timeline



## sidfire (Apr 6, 2015)

Hello everyone ,

I applied for mine on the 1st of April 2015 online, received an acknowledgement email on the same day. , uploaded all the original documents online on the 2nd of April 2015, now the wait begins !

The online status so far is as below ,



> Application	Australian Citizenship by Conferral - General Eligibility - EXXXXXXXXXXX
> 01/04/2015	Application received - processing commenced	Message
> 01/04/2015	Application fee received	Message
> View your receipt details
> ...


I am very anxious , I need to calm my nerves, know its the Easter weekend, but I hope they respond soon (((


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

sidfire said:


> Hello everyone ,
> 
> I applied for mine on the 1st of April 2015 online, received an acknowledgement email on the same day. , uploaded all the original documents online on the 2nd of April 2015, now the wait begins !
> 
> ...


The Commonwealth Public Service are on holidays until 7/4 so they would not even looked at it☺


----------



## Elune (Feb 25, 2015)

I will be applying around the end of this year. I'm wondering how does this citizenship application work?


----------



## sidfire (Apr 6, 2015)

Elune said:


> I will be applying around the end of this year. I'm wondering how does this citizenship application work?


you can read all in the info on the Citizenship website (google: Immi citizenship application australia and follow the Immi webpage links) , sorry cannot post links on this forum as yet.


----------



## sidfire (Apr 6, 2015)

aussiesteve said:


> The Commonwealth Public Service are on holidays until 7/4 so they would not even looked at it☺


hehe thanks mate, but you mean up until 6/4 , tomorrow the 7th should be a working day ?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

sidfire said:


> hehe thanks mate, but you mean up until 6/4 , tomorrow the 7th should be a working day ?


That's what I said,until the 7th not including the 7th, the complexity of the English language!!!


----------



## sidfire (Apr 6, 2015)

Guys good news , I got email for citizenship appointment for test on the 23rd of April  so stoked ! It only took 2 business days since my time of application , fingers crossed everything goes well during the test, will keep you posted )


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

sidfire said:


> Guys good news , I got email for citizenship appointment for test on the 23rd of April  so stoked ! It only took 2 business days since my time of application , fingers crossed everything goes well during the test, will keep you posted )


Congrats the Holiday must have sped them up!


----------



## mikerobert (Apr 3, 2015)

Dear all, I am Australian permanent resident with Visa 856 and I am applying for Australian citizenship at the moment.


----------



## Elune (Feb 25, 2015)

sidfire said:


> you can read all in the info on the Citizenship website (google: Immi citizenship application australia and follow the Immi webpage links) , sorry cannot post links on this forum as yet.


Grats sidfire and thank you for the reply! Sorry for not making it clear, but what I meant was what's the process like ?

1. Lodgement 
2. interview
3. ..?

There's not many informations about the whole process


----------



## ccpro (Feb 2, 2012)

I have gone through the process recently so here's my timeline:
1/11/2014: apply online and received acknowledgement email immediately 
4/11/2014: invitation to sit for the test
25/11/2014: test taken, was advised I had passed and just needed to wait for the ceremony
Early December: notification of the grant of citizenship, awaiting ceremony which could be between 3-6 months 
Mid January 2015: invitation to attend ceremony via post 
23/2/2015: citizenship ceremony

Hope that helps


----------



## Elune (Feb 25, 2015)

ccpro said:


> I have gone through the process recently so here's my timeline:
> 1/11/2014: apply online and received acknowledgement email immediately
> 4/11/2014: invitation to sit for the test
> 25/11/2014: test taken, was advised I had passed and just needed to wait for the ceremony
> ...


Thanks ccpro for sharing! Wow it's one pretty straightforward process!


----------



## sidfire (Apr 6, 2015)

Update : I took the citizenship test today and I passed it with flying colors !! 
I got 100 percent right answers and finished my test in less than 5 mins. The immi officer was very nice to me, we had a very good conversation. She checked all my documents and took a mug shot of me and asked me to sit the test.

The online status so far is as below ,
01/04/2015 - Online application lodged 
01/04/2015	Application received - processing commenced
23/04/2016 Test taken / passed 100℅
23/04/2015 Application being processed further

I am expecting approval status online soon, here's hoping.


----------



## sidfire (Apr 6, 2015)

second day after test and I am still waiting (

I would have loved to have them approve my application before the Anzac day ! Parramatta centre usually finalise applications on the same day ! ((


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

sidfire said:


> second day after test and I am still waiting (
> 
> I would have loved to have them approve my application before the Anzac day ! Parramatta centre usually finalise applications on the same day ! ((


Dont forget though you still have to undertake the citizenship ceremony, so if you are in a hurry you will need to consult with them regarding the chances of having a private one rather than waiting gor the scheduled public one.


----------



## sidfire (Apr 6, 2015)

hellllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !

Guys my application has been approved !!! thank you so much for contributing to this post ! I am so happy, ))

at the same time, I am here to help and feel free to answer any of your questions

and most importantly wishing you all who are waiting the very best !!


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

sidfire said:


> hellllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !
> 
> Guys my application has been approved !!! thank you so much for contributing to this post ! I am so happy, ))
> 
> ...


Congratulations, have they given you a date for your ceremony yet.?


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

*Congratulations!*

Great news... thanks for sharing... Enjoy the lamingtons and other Oz treats after the ceremony. 



sidfire said:


> hellllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !
> 
> Guys my application has been approved !!! thank you so much for contributing to this post ! I am so happy, ))
> 
> ...


----------



## sidfire (Apr 6, 2015)

Thank you !  Looking forward to ceremony letter, hopefully it will come soon, council is Ku-ring-gai in Sydney and they hold every month, fingers crossed


----------



## Vibhor (Jun 17, 2014)

*Australian Citizenship*

Hi All,

I lodged the application today and waiting for test appointment. My timelines:
Lodged Application: 10-07-2015 System Status: Submitted
Acknowledgement : 10-07-2015 System Status: Application received


----------



## mehul.dalki (Feb 4, 2015)

sidfire said:


> Guys good news , I got email for citizenship appointment for test on the 23rd of April  so stoked ! It only took 2 business days since my time of application , fingers crossed everything goes well during the test, will keep you posted )


congrats sidfire


----------



## austraveller (Jul 1, 2015)

*Overseas Unit processing times?*

Can anyone share any timelines if one has applied for citizenship from overseas (with ministerial discretion). Our unfortunate timelines:

Applied Online: 17 Apr 2015
Auto reply requesting further docs to be sent by courier only: 17 Apr 2015
Docs sent and dept received them: 01 May 2015

Waiting to hear back since then...


----------



## SJP (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi there,

My eligibility date will be on 9th September 2015. I've gathered all required-documents and ready to be submitted online on that day. I have also pre-filled some info online and saved the application.

My questions are;

1. I am still confused, why do DIBP still needs my parents information? 

2. I've never been outside the country but I still have my overseas police certificate and Australian NPC. Should I attach those when applying? Do you think it would make DIBP faster my application?

3. If I want to include my cover letter, how can I attach additional documents cus on the attachment page, I cannot see any button to add other documents?

Your feedback would be highly appreciated


----------



## louieace (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi, is it normal to have been waiting for a wk just to get a schedule for exam? I lodged my application on 24/08/15 and to date no schedule for exam. My friends told me that they got their schedule 2-3days after they have sent their application.


----------



## musti (Mar 19, 2014)

hi everyone
please i need some advice 
i will apply for citizenship next month and according to immi website A permanent resident must successfully complete the citizenship test before citizenship can be
granted unless they:
have a permanent or enduring physical or mental incapacity that means they are not capable
of:
- understanding the nature of the application; or
- demonstrating a basic knowledge of the English language at that time; or
- demonstrating an adequate knowledge of Australia and of the responsibilities and
privileges of Australian citizenship at that time; or
• have a permanent loss or substantial impairment of hearing, speech or sight.
well in my situation i have knee and shoulder injury which require a surgery and i have report from specialist so does that mean i have enduring physical ??


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

musti said:


> hi everyone
> please i need some advice
> i will apply for citizenship next month and according to immi website A permanent resident must successfully complete the citizenship test before citizenship can be
> granted unless they:
> ...


I doubt you could claim an injury to your knee and shoulder could have any influence on your cognitive powers, unless your medication was rendering you incapable of rational thought.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

musti said:


> hi everyone
> please i need some advice
> i will apply for citizenship next month and according to immi website A permanent resident must successfully complete the citizenship test before citizenship can be
> granted unless they:
> ...


Definitely not! Read the conditions it has underneath most of them relate to being able to read and understand the exam. Even if a wheelchair you could still understand the exam.


----------



## vkrs (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi All
Any update on the latest processing timelines on citizenship...
My application got approved on 12th August 2015... Waiting for Ceremony Invitation..

Thanks


----------



## travellor (May 3, 2014)

Even though i lived, worked and paid my taxes for over 49 years and was away overseas for 4 years, i still got to wait the same time as all other PR Holders......No favourites........My entire family are ''Aussies'' except me..haha..

Only advantage i have i suppose is being a UK holder, i get certain benefits...


----------



## havijbastani (Nov 6, 2015)

*Applied for citizenship overseas with ministerial discretion*

Hi there, how long did your processing time end up being? We applied on Aug 14th and still waiting to even be invited for an interview / test

thanks



austraveller said:


> Can anyone share any timelines if one has applied for citizenship from overseas (with ministerial discretion). Our unfortunate timelines:
> 
> Applied Online: 17 Apr 2015
> Auto reply requesting further docs to be sent by courier only: 17 Apr 2015
> ...


----------



## Lunabelle (Oct 5, 2015)

havijbastani said:


> Hi there, how long did your processing time end up being? We applied on Aug 14th and still waiting to even be invited for an interview / test
> 
> thanks


Are you from Melbourne/VIC?


----------



## vab (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello,

I lodged my Citizenship application under conferral.
I am PR & eligible for citizenship.

Lodged with all documents online - 11.09.2015 - under Parramatta.
Online status - application recieved
Test date - 04.12.2015 at Parramatta
Gave all originals, and verbally confirmed by DIAC rep that there is nothing missing/wrong with application.
Passed exam.
Havent heard anything yet, and online status is still "Application Recieved" with last modification date being the data of lodgement - 11.09.2015

Is that coz of It being the start of year'l off time and skeleton staff - slower processing and stuff?
Any comments from anyone will be highly appreciated.

Cheers
Vab


----------



## Lunabelle (Oct 5, 2015)

vab said:


> Hello,
> 
> I lodged my Citizenship application under conferral.
> I am PR & eligible for citizenship.
> ...


Hey Vab,

My ImmiAccount also shows as "Application Received", with no change since the day I lodged my application; and today I received my Approval Letter (I applied 6 November 2015). The Approval Letter dated the same day as my test/interview day, which is last Tuesday, 8 Dec 2015.

Please share here : http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...alian-citizenship-2015-2016-waiting-room.html


----------

